# Small Patch of Hair Missing



## LJones5 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi, just a question about our 7 1/2 month old V, Penny. 

We just noticed today a small patch of her hair missing (maybe a dime size??). I'm not sure how long she has had it, as it's kind of "hidden" by her floppy ear. I can't imagine it's been there long, though because we are petting and kissing just about every inch of her ten times a day. 

It doesn't seem to be bothering her, or itching her... she doesn't have any other hair loss spots or anything. She hasn't been exposed to other dogs in the past few weeks for long periods of time (at least for longer than a few minutes in passing when taking her out, etc.) Also the 'skin' that is showing from the spot doesn't look red or infected or anything. 

Has anyone experience this or have any idea of what it might be?? Any tips would be great; thank you so much!


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

My Ruby got this around that age and it was Demodectic Mange. She has it in a few spots. After treatments of ivermectin from the vet her hair grew back except in one spot where she still has missing hair. 

Can you post a picture of the spot? It usually starts in one spot then spreads. It is quite common in puppies.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

When I got my Penny, she had a circle on her side the size of a quarter where the hair was missing. I got her as a rescue and they think that she had been hit by a car (she also had a leg injury), but my vet did a scrape on the bald spot to see if it was mange or something that needed to be treated. It turns out it was just a bald spot, probably from the run in with the car. The hair has never grown back, I think it's always going to be that way. 

You might want to take your Penny in just to have it checked to make sure it isn't something that needs to be treated.


----------



## susanmazz (Nov 19, 2012)

Our 2.5 year old Vizsla started showing patches of missing fur - "moth eaten" appearance on his hind leg and underbelly. We went thru lots of tests and it was concluded (after skin punch test) that it was demodectic mange. He has been on Invermection for 6 weeks - the condition has not worsened and his patches are still noticeable. We go for another check up next week.


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

LJones5 said:


> Hi, just a question about our 7 1/2 month old V, Penny.
> 
> We just noticed today a small patch of her hair missing (maybe a dime size??). I'm not sure how long she has had it, as it's kind of "hidden" by her floppy ear. I can't imagine it's been there long, though because we are petting and kissing just about every inch of her ten times a day.
> 
> ...


..................Darcy had this problem last year, it started with 3 little bumps on the tip of her ear, then it went bald about 2 centimetre square, this lasted about 3 months then it all grew back again, the vet had no idea and cost me 100 pounds in blood tests for them to tell me this...it is still a mystery but I think it was probably an ant bit or something like that.....


----------



## mlenzen (Mar 2, 2011)

We too had this mange with our little Sady. Our vet told us it caused by a type of mite that are always present but, sometimes they end up in these out breaks causing the bald spots. Our vet likened it to a teen having a big acne attack. Keep up with the medicine and the spots will eventually disappear. It took our Sady about 6 weeks to lose the bald spots.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

It sounds like it could be a fungal issue. They are fairly common this time of year with damp and cool temps. Generally a skin scraping developed in a petry will verify. An antifungal wipe and spray does a great job cleaning it up if that is what it is. 

Ken


----------



## vicwineguy (Jan 27, 2012)

Just had our 2-1/2 yr old girl in for a similar problem in the lip/flues area. A little old for mange but got skin scrapings and sample for fungus/ringworm (takes up to 2 weeks to incubate). Quil is the girl that was missing for 17days and just got her back Dec 20, so could be something she picked up on her travels.


----------



## Caligirl0815 (Dec 19, 2012)

We just took our 21 wk old puppy to the vet. She too had a bald spot on the back of neck. The vet did a skin scrape and said she has mites as well. She has to go through a series of 4 dips each dip is every two weeks. Is this the same treatment/medication that everyone else has received from demodectic mange?


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Yes, treatment is pretty much the same but just depends how long until you get negative scraping. We had to wash the area with the shampoo and give her ivermectin daily. All of her hair did grow back but one spot and it is very noticeable. Of course they said it is rare for the hair to not grow back - well we are one of those so it can happen. Ruby had it on the top of her head, around her eye and ears and 1 spot on her back.

Attached is how she looked last year when she had it. The other picture was taken a month ago and you can see the spot on her back never grew back but everywhere else it did.

It is a pain but the do usually heal up quickly from it.


----------

